# 1st Annual Spring Fling at RC Excitement in Fitchburg, Mass!



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

The 1st Annual Spring Fling Race is being held April 9th at RC Excitement in Fitchburg, Massachusetts. Come on down and be part of the NEWEST indoor carpet track in New England. The track is one hour West of Boston and can easily be reached from Route 2 or the commuter rail. This place is simply awesome and is home to some of the fastest onroad racers in the Northeast. 

I know it may be the end of the onroad season but this race would be a great way to close out your season. PM if you want more info.


----------



## HighSpeedGrafix (Mar 20, 2003)

*Warm up race for the Spring Fling*

I forgot to mention that this weekend is the warmup race. Come on down! :hat:


----------

